# Golfers elbow



## stryker2001 (Oct 12, 2006)

Evening to everyone out there. Ever suffered with Golfers elbow ? Im not sure if its what i have at the minute but my right arm and more specifically the inside tendons/ muscles really hurt when i swing a club. It was that bad the other day i had to come off after 6 holes. Im using an elbow support now but ive only done some chipping and putting so far. If anyone has suffered with this injury how long does it last ? Its not the best weather for golf over here in the UK at this time of year so i might just concentrate on that short game ready for next year


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Definately go see your doctor. I had a problem with my elbow that was an injury from work, but it was basically the same as tennis elbow, inflamed, painful and all that. With hot and cold treatments and very specific exercises done about 10 minutes twice a day, it cleared up and doesn't bother me at all anymore.


----------

